# Cub Cadet 7235 tractor Mitsubishi K3G fuel injector pump assembly broke



## tedaC buC7235 (8 mo ago)

Hello all, I am new to this site. I have been struggling to find info/parts for my tractor AKA "The Money Pit". It is a CC 7235 w/front loader with a Mitsubishi K3G 3 cylinder diesel. A not so quick background.... I bought it last year knowing it was severely used/abused by a landscape company, had just over 1800 hrs and the engine was seized on the #2 connecting rod. I R/R rod and all main/rod bearings. Polished the crank, did a complete oil/hydraulic oil change, fuel filter change (literally a 1/2+ of crud in the bottom of bowl), drained the tank and added fresh diesel and it started right up! Drove it around for about 20 min and the overheat light came on. Shut it down/cool off and put it away for the winter. Brought it out a few weeks ago, started right up and I started grading my driveway. It started overheating again and this time it stalled/wouldn't start, but would turn over. Let it set for about 20 mins going over everything and tried starting it up and it started to run but blowing white/grey smoke heavily and very little power. Limped it up to the garage, shut it off thinking it blew a head gasket. Took the head off visually checked for cracks and machinist ruler for straightness. The gasket was questionable on the #3 cylinder but nothing severe where I could tell 100% that it was blown. Everything checked OK. #3 piston was clean as a whistle compared to #1&2. A new head gasket and started right up immediately blowing smoke again (same color). Thinking I might have missed a hairline crack, I took the head in to an engine shop, had it magfluxed and shaved. Put the head back on w/another new head gasket ($80 each) and she started right up again...still billowing smoke... a lot. I could smell diesel fuel in the smoke so I pulled the injectors thinking one might be stuck. They were all good. I noticed while it was running that fuel was pooling up around the fuel injector pump top plate, around the 3rd cylinder port/line. Checked that the line was tight, still leaked. I just thought it was an O-ring needing replacement. While it was running, I loosened the line at the injector on #3 cylinder and IT STOPPED SMOKING! Ah, the "smoking gun" so to speak. Wasn't the head gasket after all. I then thought it was the injector. As the engine was running, I saw the top plate of the fuel injection pump (held on by 4 corner bolts) lift up, yes, LIFT UP on the Left side and break it on both Left corners. Engine dies. I removed the 4 top bolts and lifted the unit up to look inside and there is a horizontal crack on the pump assembly that goes all the way from front to rear. Basically broke it in half. Sorry to be so long winded, just wanted to cover everything. My first question..has anybody seen/heard of this happening and the cause? I don't want to R/R one and have it do the same thing. Second...Does anyone know of a cross Mitsubishi engine that would use the same one? Seems the K3G engine is like hens teeth. I would hate to scrap it because the front loader works perfect and it (was) running/operating just fine. Thee only pump I possibly found was a new one located in Canada for $2,500! Holy Moley! ANY help, knowledge or wisdom on this would be greatly appreciated. I will also try to post some pics in a few days. Thank you.


----------



## tedaC buC7235 (8 mo ago)

P.S. The source for the overheating issue was a 100% blockage of the radiator. I refurbished it by dropping the lower tank, cleaning out every clogged core tube and resoldered it back together. I also installed a new water pump just in case.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning tedaC buC7235, welcome to the tractor forum.

Post the manufacturer and all numbers of your injection pump. We have an injection pump specialist that frequents this forum. He can probably help, but he needs all identification for starters.


----------



## tedaC buC7235 (8 mo ago)

Here is the part # for the assembly...Cub Cadet Part# MA-30A65-03400, and here is the # for just the housing....Cub Cadet Part# MA-MM501898. I looked and do not see who the manufacturer is. It looks like there is a small oval tag riveted(?) at the top rear of the pump but is unreadable.


----------



## tedaC buC7235 (8 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Good Morning tedaC buC7235, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Post the manufacturer and all numbers of your injection pump. We have an injection pump specialist that frequents this forum. He can probably help, but he needs all identification for starters.


Thank you.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I have several core pumps that I can pull parts from.. but I gotta know what it looks like..
In 35+ years, I’ve never seen one come loose and break in half.. that’s a new one for me..
If u would like to send it to me, I’d be happy to try to match it up with what I have..
I have AT LEAST 1 from every manufacturer..
Just use me screen name @aol.com
to contact me directly..


----------



## tedaC buC7235 (8 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> I have several core pumps that I can pull parts from.. but I gotta know what it looks like..
> In 35+ years, I’ve never seen one come loose and break in half.. that’s a new one for me..
> If u would like to send it to me, I’d be happy to try to match it up with what I have..
> I have AT LEAST 1 from every manufacturer..
> ...


The strange thing was, it wasn't loose the bolts were still tight. I am wondering if the cam that functions the pump might have broke? I am going to take it apart tomorrow. I sent you a message w/ my contact number. Thanks for the response.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

tedaC buC7235 said:


> The strange thing was, it wasn't loose the bolts were still tight. I am wondering if the cam that functions the pump might have broke? I am going to take it apart tomorrow. I sent you a message w/ my contact number. Thanks for the response.


thepumpguysc is one of only a few in the USA who knows in-depth the Japanese tractor/machine and equipment fuel and hydraulic pumps. His turn around time is impressive too. Your are in good hands.


----------



## tedaC buC7235 (8 mo ago)

Well, back to square one. Unfortunately, Jim the pump guy didn't have a core I needed. The K3G seems to be the red headed step child of Mitsubishi engines. I talked to Jim and he was very helpful and nice, taking the time to listen and give advice. The plate on my pump has it listed as a Denso #094500-5870. It seems there are a few other # that will work also...*OEM Part Numbers:* 1992806, 30A6503400, MA30A6503400. Update: The cam was not damaged so I pulled the pan and found a few unidentifiable metal pieces (see pic) which more than likely caused this failure. I have looked through the engine the best I could w/o tearing it down. These pieces surely were not left in the pan/engine when I replace the rod. The only part I didn't access was the front cover plate of the motor. I knew the tractor was not maintained at all but I do not know what was ever done to it and if someone tinkered w/the motor before I got it. The #2 rod which I replaced and bearing all looked fine. If you look at the one pic o
























f the pump roller that sits on the cam, definitely had a piece of metal scraping it and I am guessing got sucked under the roller causing the pump to lift up, breaking the top plate. IF I find a pump or core, I am also going to install a few earth magnets in the pan, to help prevent this from happening again. Any body want to chime in on what they think the metal is from. The piece that looks like a wire isn't a wire. If anybody has a core similar to what I need, or a cliff I can push the tractor over the edge, please contact me. Until then, I am dead in the water. Thanks.


----------



## tedaC buC7235 (8 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> thepumpguysc is one of only a few in the USA who knows in-depth the Japanese tractor/machine and equipment fuel and hydraulic pumps. His turn around time is impressive too. Your are in good hands.


Do you have a contact # of the other two pump experts? Jim did not have a core for me. Thanks in advance


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

I ordered a injector for my k3b Mitsubishi from these guys. It took a while to get it, but it was OEM from Japan during COVID. You might try them.









Laborde Products | Commercial Engine Distribution Company


For high-quality products, get in touch with Laborde Products. As your choice commercial engineering distribution company, we provide only the best.




labordeproducts.com





Ted


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

tedaC buC7235 said:


> Do you have a contact # of the other two pump experts? Jim did not have a core for me. Thanks in advance


Member BubbaGoat is more Mitsubishi savy than I am. I was once a helping moderator on the Mitsubishi-Satoh Tractor Group assisting in the group moving from Yahoo to GroupsIO. I have plenty of machine and engine manuals though.  

See attached.


----------



## Harleyron74 (May 31, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your Cub. I found out about this fellow in Farm Show Shop Ideas Vol. IV.
He runs Urschel's Cub Cadet Connection. It stated that he buys, sells, repairs and restores Cub Cadet tractors and attachments. His phone # is 260-715-3440 and his e-mail is [email protected]
I have no affiliation with his business but I thought he might be able to help you or know where you can get help. If nothing else he might know what it would take to repower your tractor.
Good luck!


----------

